# blindscan



## balanga (Jul 4, 2018)

Has anyone ever come across blindscan ?

From the readme:-


> A C program to blindscan digital satellite signals. Taking advantage of the blindscan algorithm in the Linux driver for the Prof DVB-S2 cards, it will step through a range of transponders, find the symbol rate,and calculate for an LNB if you give it one.



I wonder what the chances are of this building and working on FreeBSD...


----------

